# How long for an espresso with a Hario Skerton?



## Threeracers (Nov 13, 2015)

Roughly how long / number of revolutions does it take on a Hario Skerton to produce a shot for an espresso grind?

Searching through the forum I see that some find hand grinders a bit tiresome but I couldn't find anything specific.

TIA

Mark


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hand grinding cam be tiresome . The Skerton isn't best suited to espresso though. It isn't terribly consistent or adjustable


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Forever


----------



## Threeracers (Nov 13, 2015)

It's my first foray into grinding my own and as I saw they were £20 delivered on Amazon after I posted that this morning I have taken the plunge and ordered one. For £20 you can't really go wrong.

I actually fancied a Pharos so I was already leaning towards hand grind but the pre Christmas budget won't stretch to a Pharos. I don't drink vast quantities so I am sure it can't be too arduous!

Mark


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Got a single basket? Grinding 7-11g a shot might be less soul destroying.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I hope you don't have company at home who ask for coffee.







ROFLMAO

Ian


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Dialling in a bean on a Skerton


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Dylan said:


> Dialling in a bean on a Skerton


Easy. Grind very coarse the entire bag. Get some sieves and sift for turkish, espresso, V60, Chemex and cold brew. Next step: buy a new grinder.

I got Lido 2 and never used Skerton since. I do pour overs/AeroPress with an odd moka pot with darker roasts.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

If it's grinding 16g of beans 80-90 turns I'd guess. Lido is about half of that.

I started out with a classic and a porlex. It's soul destroying. I hand ground 2kg in a week.


----------



## Threeracers (Nov 13, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback chaps. As luck would have it a Lido 3 popped up for sale on here today which I jumped on and I have cancelled my Amazon order for a Skerton

Mark


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

30-60 seconds depending on the coarseness of the grind and the bean you choose (as different beans have different densities)


----------

